# What first name goes nice with middle name ella? (keep ideas coming)



## jessicasmum

Hello :)

I will be definitely be naming my next child if a girl middle name as Ella (my late grandma's name) but not sure what first name goes nice with it. I thought maybe chloe or maybe jasmine.
any one got any ideas of a nice first name with middle name Ella?

Also boys name we were thinking maybe leo henry or harry john. what do others think of these or have any better ideas?

We are not that keen on very modern names really. our daughter is called Jessica june (June after my other late grandma)

Thanks for reading.

Heather :)


----------



## Sapphire83

I like Jasmine Ella a lot! I think it sounds better together as it flows nicely whereas with Chloe Ella you have two vowels 'crashing' when saying the names.
Leo Henry is lovely for a boy.


----------



## TaraxSophia

Daisy Ella
Seraphina Ella (Sephy)
Tabitha Ella
Don't like jasmine sorry..
Good luck! :flower:


----------



## sowanted

-Kathleen Ella
-Catherine Ella
-Beatrice Ella
-Rosalind Ella

Not a fan of Jasmine, sorry.

I like Leo Henry but like Henry Leo more!

Good luck.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you for your replies :flower:

Taraxsophia, i love the name Daisy Ella its just that i cant use the name Daisy as thats what ive named one of my cats :haha:

I think my husband not keen on Jasmine any way, hes a pain and keeps changing his mind about names he said he liked before :growlmad: men lol


----------



## jessicasmum

I also was thinking maybe Beth/Bethany Ella. Whats everyone thoughts on this name?


----------



## NattyBee

I like Ella better as a first name. It's difficult to find a first name that flows with it when using it as a middle name.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Sarah Ella!


----------



## heyyady

Bethany Ella is Beautiful! My oldest DD is Bethany and one of my twins is Elle (short for Rochelle) :D

Have you considered Ella as a first name at all? I Love Ella Claire :cloud9:


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you for the others for your replies :flower:

Ersurgeongirl, my cousin's name is sarah so wouldnt really want to use that name and me and husband not a big fan any way, sorry :)

Nattybee and Hayyady, I do like Ella as a first but really want it as the middle name as this is after my grandma's name that passed away at the end of 2010, i used June my other Late grandma's name as the middle name for my daughter and just wanted it to be the same for my next child if a girl.

Hayyady, thanks Bethany is lovely :) i think my husband is warming to it but im sure being a pain up the butt he is will change his mind again lol

Still open to any more ideas on both girl and boy name, thanks :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I love ella victoria <3


----------



## jessicasmum

just thought of another, what does everyone think of Maisy Ella??

keep your ideas coming please for nice girls first names that go with middle name Ella and also any boys names first and middle please. no really modern names though, thank you :)


Heather :)


----------



## dollyemi

jessicasmum said:



> just thought of another, what does everyone think of Maisy Ella??
> 
> keep your ideas coming please for nice girls first names that go with middle name Ella and also any boys names first and middle please. no really modern names though, thank you :)
> 
> 
> Heather :)

Maisy/maisie Ella is lovely, my niece is called Maisie and is a little cherub. also like your Leo Henry. I like to name Isabella but i suppose that doesnt quite fit ella in the right way if it is a tribute to your grandma. My Mum's middle name was May so I may have May as a middle name, Ella is on my shortlist too. Love Emily too, so exciting thinking of names, although my husband did scoff when I suggested Harvey for a boy, seeing as it was my favourite cat's name too! :haha:


----------



## KiansMummy

I love jasmine Ella

Think it's very pretty and Girly 

How about
Lilly Ella 
Maisey Ella 
Sophie Ella
Katie Ella 
X


----------



## KiansMummy

Oh and some boys names
Jacob Oliver 
Toby James 
Jamie Thomas 
Harry Jack


----------

